# Omnisphere Horizon - New Bonus Multis



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello gentlemen and gentlewomen,

*Omnisphere Horizon* is now ON SALE!





128 patches aimed at hybrid cinematic underscore and deep, emotional electronica.

Deep, modulating basslines; evocative and dynamic synth sequences; dramatic and blissful soundscapes; hard-hitting, punchy synth basses; and many other expressive and essential sounds.

*Omnisphere Horizon* provides you with a deep and flexible, cinematic sound canvas. Whether you’re writing minimalist underscore in the shadow of Harry Gregson-Williams and Sean Callery, or intense electronica in the vein of BT and Jon Hopkins, you are bound to find a huge amount of inspiration in this soundset.

Omnisphere’s organic and analogue soundsources are at the heart of this soundset, as are its magnificent modulation capabilities and hugely creative arpeggiator. And most of the patches have some really cool features programmed into the modwheel – so push that modwheel!

*Omnisphere Horizon* is available for £19.99.

Here is a little introduction video my new soundset, *Omnisphere Horizon*, which goes on sale on Friday 15th. It's not quite on the scale of Daniel James' videos, only 20 minutes long.


If you get through all the "erms" and repeated use of the word "slightly", I congratulate you.

I have to do a shout out to Dirk Ehlert and Alex Pfeffer, without whom this video would actually probably be a sacrificial fire of software discs - such was the nightmare I was having with it.

And here are some lovely demo tracks too:

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/omnisphere-horizon/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Splendid stuff, Matt - just checking the patches are all fully tagged up, sir?


----------



## doctornine (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Yup some really nice sounds going on - that piano is going to get a * lot* of use I suspect


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



Guy Rowland @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Splendid stuff, Matt - just checking the patches are all fully tagged up, sir?


They are tagged for easy finding via the browser menus, yes.

Or is there some 'deep tagging' I'm unaware of?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Wed Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Splendid stuff, Matt - just checking the patches are all fully tagged up, sir?
> ...



Horizon Vol 2: Deep Tagging

Just the regular tags with all the attributes for genre, author, type, pattern etc - they're super useful.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Yeah, that's all there, so you can separate out the dark stuff from the light etc.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Hey Matt, these sound terrific! You're such an excellent programmer. I can't wait to pick this library up on the 15th. Congratulations! =o


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Cheers Ned. I know you're a synth nut, so that's much appreciated.

Matt


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 13, 2013)

I see no price so I presume it's free :mrgreen: 

Haven't listened yet but I'm sure these are top notch. And it's nice to see an Omisphere bank - not many of those around.


----------



## Dan Stearn (Feb 13, 2013)

Some great sounds here, Matt. I've only recently started using Omnisphere (I know, I know), so still have a tonne of the factory stuff to explore, but your demos sound very cool


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Yeah, that's all there, so you can separate out the dark stuff from the light etc.



Great stuff, may it be the first of many. No sleep til 1,024 patches!

(out of interest... in these modern times, no real need to keep to the old 2^ number of patches system I suppose...)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



Guy Rowland @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> (out of interest... in these modern times, no real need to keep to the old 2^ number of patches system I suppose...)


None at all, apart from nostalgia and uniformity I guess.

Thanks for all the kind words everybody. More demos to follow before the release.


----------



## jcs88 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

I don't need to see any more than the first 3.43. Judging by all your other stuff I've got, I'll grab this for sure.

Excellent!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

...the only real challenge now is patch names. Allow me to help.

Rancid Botulism
The Lindelof Problem
When Men Were Real Men
Arkleseizure
The Great Unwashed
Eric's Frontal Lobe
Gay Ticker Tape Parade
Steam Prog Rock on an Sunday Afternoon
The Humanoid David Cameron
1 to 4 Inclusive
Sawtooth Extraction
Earlybird Discount Available
Something vs Something Else
Wankel Rotary Engine
Bob
Don't Feed The Troll
IR35
Parboiled Potatoes
The Banister Of Doom

Plenty more where that came from, mate. No need to thank me.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Bit early in the day for gin isn't it, Guy?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Feb 13, 2013)

My in-laws are in town this weekend, so I'll be limited to late night headphone patch exploration - but I'm excited for it all the same.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Sounds good Matt - I'll pick this up for the darker stuff. Any plans on a lighter, eclectic, indie film type soundset (with emphasis on arp and evolving pads)?


(need that for a project coming around the corner.)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Hey Rob. There is some lighter stuff in the soundset too. 

Plus I have a second Omnisphere bank nearly completed which has some lighter arps and pulses in it - thought that may not be ready for release until March/April time.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Hey Rob. There is some lighter stuff in the soundset too.
> 
> Plus I have a second Omnisphere bank nearly completed which has some lighter arps and pulses in it - thought that may not be ready for release until March/April time.




Great - thanks Matt.


----------



## Ed (Feb 13, 2013)

Will buy :~)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

Ed @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Will buy :~)


Excellent. And I'm sorry to see you have broken your nose. Looks painful.


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds great! I want it! This will give me an excuse to get back into Omnisphere.....which has taken a backseat to Alchemy for me lately.

LOVE the "Daunting Spaces " demo track. Sounds like a Tron 2 soundtrack.

Price?????


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Sounds excellent. Will definitely pick this up.


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 13, 2013)

Great sounds!

Marco


----------



## spectrum (Feb 13, 2013)

Great work Matt! 

DUDE! You need to update your Omnisphere though! You are missing a huge amount of new synthesis features we added in v1.5 that are KILLER for sound design (Polyphonic Bit Crushing/Sample Rate reduction, new Granular modes and Harmonia modulation features, the Orb...etc, etc)

You'll have a lot of cool stuff to play with for your next patch library at least. 

Keep up the great work. 

spectrum


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Bit early in the day for gin isn't it, Guy?



Alchemy On Fire
Rotating Knives
Chris Hoy's Chunky Thighs
Epic Goat
Keith Talks In Alphanumerals
Procedural Error
Shaves As Close As A Blade Or Your Money Back
Shatner's Bassoon
5 Gear Chopper
The Wrong Type Of Snow
404 Not Found
EULA Infringement
The Wheel Of Justice
Remove Item From Bagging Area
Moist
Dogger Fisher German Bight
Thanks But No Thanks

Again, don't mention it.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

sounds great!

put me on your list


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 13, 2013)

spectrum @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Great work Matt!
> 
> DUDE! You need to update your Omnisphere though! You are missing a huge amount of new synthesis features we added in v1.5 that are KILLER for sound design (Polyphonic Bit Crushing/Sample Rate reduction, new Granular modes and Harmonia modulation features, the Orb...etc, etc)
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am REALLY bad at noticing updates. Will get on it swiftly!


----------



## zvenx (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds really good Matt.... looking forward to them.....
did I miss the price?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Looking forward to this as well Matt!


----------



## Ed (Feb 13, 2013)

I only just watched the video Matt, love the sounds! Cant wait!


----------



## wtreeCT (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



Guy Rowland @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> ...the only real challenge now is patch names. Allow me to help.
> 
> Rancid Botulism
> The Lindelof Problem
> ...



That is, without a doubt, one of the funniest list of patch names I've ever read - almost spit my drink out on a couple. Well done. _-)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 13, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> spectrum @ Wed Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Great work Matt!
> ...



This is very funny :!: :lol: 

Great stuff Matt... granular, harmonia... mindblowing stuff possible... be prepared for a new Omnisphere experience in particular with THE ORB....


----------



## wtreeCT (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



Guy Rowland @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Wed Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Bit early in the day for gin isn't it, Guy?
> ...



Holy sugar - give up composing and go into comedy right now. Unfortunately, you will probably only be able to perform at NAMM/AES/ composer society functions in order to find an audience who gets it.

I'm totally creating a patch called "Epic Goat." Hell, I don't even care what it sounds like - I just want to see it in my patch list library.

And "Shatner's Bassoon" ... [email protected]&$ing brilliant.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*



wtreeCT @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Holy sugar - give up composing and go into comedy right now. Unfortunately, you will probably only be able to perform at NAMM/AES/ composer society functions in order to find an audience who gets it.
> 
> I'm totally creating a patch called "Epic Goat." Hell, I don't even care what it sounds like - I just want to see it in my patch list library.
> 
> And "Shatner's Bassoon" ... [email protected]&$ing brilliant.



There's special kudos to anyone who recognizes where "Keith Talks In Alphanumerals" comes from, without using Google. Shatner's Bassoon is perhaps easier for UK residents....

Matt, I'm spent now so I'll return this thread to its regular programming.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon*

Obviously, Guy, I'll do my best to include as many of those as I can*.

In the meantime, here is a new demo of the library by me, just using sounds from Omnisphere Horizon.



*My 'best' is not very good. So don't get your hopes up. Though Shatner's Bassoon might make it, as I know exactly where that's from.


----------



## mark812 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - New demo track video added*

Awesome track, totally Cliff Martinez.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - New demo track video added*

Thanks Mark.

I know many have asked, so I figured I ought to reveal the price.

Omnisphere Horizon will be £19.99. Which is approximately $31 or €23.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 14, 2013)

Kool.. thanks 
rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 14, 2013)

Superb demo track!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 14, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Superb demo track!


Thank you Ned.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - New demo track video added*

You need to put Takushen City up on SoundCloud so I can "like" it! Great track.

The price is pretty much what I guessed it would be. Looking forward to getting it this weekend.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

It's there now, Alex.

And *Omnisphere Horizon* is now on sale!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 15, 2013)

Bought. Fab.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Thanks Guy. I expect to hear it all over the next Dick n Dom series!


----------



## jcs88 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Grabbed it. Excellent as expected. I'm a sucker for cool arp/pulse lines and this has plenty.

Cheers!

Julian


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



TheUnfinished @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Thanks Guy. I expect to hear it all over the next Dick n Dom series!



You mean Dick and Dom Creep Around Dark Alleys and Start Murdering And That? I will look nowhere else...

It's a great lib, the arps and pads are especially good I thought. Incidentally, like the other libs I've recently got, I copied the patches into the same User subfolders, so I keep all the main categories intact. This works great, except I don't get a separate library for Horizon (or the others). Do you know how to make it show up as a self-contained thing?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



Guy Rowland @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Incidentally, like the other libs I've recently got, I copied the patches into the same User subfolders, so I keep all the main categories intact. This works great, except I don't get a separate library for Horizon (or the others). Do you know how to make it show up as a self-contained thing?


Tsk! Somebody didn't read the Read Me file, did they?


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 15, 2013)

Bought it - great lib! Very inspirational!

Marco


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Just got this - can someone tell me where it goes....in what Omni dir (Win7) should I put it?

Thanks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Wow, fantastic addition to Omnisphere. Brilliant programming, instant soundtrack inspiration. Highlights for me are the Arps, Pads/Strings and Keyboards, although the rest is mostly stellar as well. As good as any of the official Omnisphere programming, Matt's work is top notch! 

I give it 10 bald heads out of 10!

_-) o=< o=? =o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 15, 2013)

One little bug (maybe)? The stars rating do not stick - can you fix that easily? I depend on those ratings so much...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



TheUnfinished @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, like the other libs I've recently got, I copied the patches into the same User subfolders, so I keep all the main categories intact. This works great, except I don't get a separate library for Horizon (or the others). Do you know how to make it show up as a self-contained thing?
> ...



Actually I did, but I chose to ignore it! The problem of putting everything in the one folder as described is that you don't get the categories in the same place as the rest of the library, you end up with categories of Bassphere and Horizons next to Synth Bass etc. At least I did when I tried it first time.

All I'd like (and it's far from essential) is each lib in the library tab at the top, but all the categories being exactly as they are.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



RiffWraith @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Just got this - can someone tell me where it goes....in what Omni dir (Win7) should I put it?


Hey Jeff, it's in the Read Me file, but to confirm...

STEAM\Omnisphere\Settings Library\Patches

Pop it in there. You should see the User folder in there too.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 15, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> One little bug (maybe)? The stars rating do not stick - can you fix that easily? I depend on those ratings so much...



I could be wrong... but from his tutorial it seemed he was doing the presets in omnisphere before the ratings (although I don't remember an omnisphere before ratings, but I am getting old )
so he may need to resave the patches in the latest omnisphere that I am sure by now he would have downloaded 
Right Matt?

rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Wow, fantastic addition to Omnisphere. Brilliant programming, instant soundtrack inspiration. Highlights for me are the Arps, Pads/Strings and Keyboards, although the rest is mostly stellar as well. As good as any of the official Omnisphere programming, Matt's work is top notch!
> 
> I give it 10 bald heads out of 10!
> 
> _-) o=< o=? =o


Wow, thanks Ned.



> One little bug (maybe)? The stars rating do not stick - can you fix that easily? I depend on those ratings so much...


Hmm... I've never used them, so I'm not sure. Don't see why they wouldn't work though. Unless it's connected to me using an older incarnation of Omnisphere? I'll take a look at it.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

zvenx @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> I could be wrong... but from his tutorial it seemed he was doing the presets in omnisphere before the ratings (although I don't remember an omnisphere before ratings, but I am getting old )
> so he may need to resave the patches in the latest omnisphere that I am sure by now he would have downloaded
> Right Matt?
> 
> rsp


That could indeed be it. I'll try and get this fixed over the weekend. And send out an update when/if it's done!


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



TheUnfinished @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this - can someone tell me where it goes....in what Omni dir (Win7) should I put it?
> ...



Thanks, but this isnt working for me. I put the folder

TheUnfinishedOmnisphereHorizon

in 

H:\OmniSphere\STEAM\Omnisphere\Settings Library\Patches

Doesn't show up.

I put the folder

Omnisphere Horizon

in 

H:\OmniSphere\STEAM\Omnisphere\Settings Library\Patches\User

Doesn't show up there either.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## zvenx (Feb 15, 2013)

you have to do a rescan in omnisphere...
there is the rescan button
rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

What he said.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

ah

edit

Ok, someone please tell me where the rescan button is?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



RiffWraith @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> ah
> 
> edit
> 
> Ok, someone please tell me where the rescan button is?


It is in the library window. At the bottom underneath all the patch names, there's a little circular arrow icon. Click it.

I am not ging to mention that all of this was in the Read Me. I am not going to do that.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

see yellow rectangle


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Thanks, that's a much better way of doing it than just having me say 'circular arrow'.

Much appreciated Richard.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 15, 2013)

Np 
yes Read me's are usually very optional...lol

rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Agreed. I very rarely read them myself, if I'm honest.

But if there's one question I get with all my soundset releases, it's where to put them - in a manner of speaking! :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Ah - thanks to both of you!

'readme'....what's that?


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Purchased!!!



RiffWraith @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> 'readme'....what's that?



It's so much easier to let everyone go first and just read the forum. :lol:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Standing on the shoulders of giants, Sean.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Best $31.88 I have ever spent. Thanks for this. Btw - the 'star rating' seems to working for me (Omni in VEPro 5) - just fyi.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



Rob Elliott @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Best $31.88 I have ever spent. Thanks for this.


Rob you are very welcome. Thanks for the kind words.



> Btw - the 'star rating' seems to working for me (Omni in VEPro 5) - just fyi.


Go figure. Technomology eh?


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Feb 15, 2013)

YES! +1 on the best $31.88 ever spent.

I can never get Massive or Absynth to sound very good...I'm going to have to load up on your other patches just 'cause the Omni ones are spectacular.

It's like i got a new synth plug in today.


----------



## coz77 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

just purchased it.
Really fantastic sound 
I will use it for my current filmscore work !! 
and i will let my colleagues know this.

Thanks for Great Sound!
...from korea...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

I have to say I have been slightly overwhelmed by the positive response. Thank you very much guys.

Please feel free to share any music you use Omnisphere Horizon on with me. I'd love to hear it.


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Fantastic stuff, a great companion for Daniel's Project Alpha. Top notch sound design and originality. Too many great libraries out these days.


----------



## shakuman (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Wow..It sounds awesome for 1.33mb!Thanks UF. o-[][]-o


----------



## zvenx (Feb 16, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> One little bug (maybe)? The stars rating do not stick - can you fix that easily? I depend on those ratings so much...



Hi Ned,
I just tried the demo on Nuendo 5.5.5 32 bit on Windows 7 64 bit OS, and ratings stick on these.
Maybe it is the beta version you have 

I am off to buy the bank now..... and will report if it still works there, but most likely it will.

rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

No, I have an official version of Omni. I think it may have more to do with Permissions in the Mac OS. I'll check later, no biggie. :wink:


----------



## zvenx (Feb 16, 2013)

I think you know I was mostly teasing you...

just did installed it on my macbook pro running 10.6.8 and Cubase 6.5.4 and ratings work fine there too so it mostly likely is a permissions thing.

rsp


----------



## zvenx (Feb 16, 2013)

Played around with the bank for maybe 40 minutes or so......this bank I don't' have to search and replay and replay to love it... I love it off the bat.... this is the first third party omnisphere bank I have bought (I have my eye on another but mainly because of the add ons it comes with) and it was based on the demo patches (thanks for those).....it is truly of the same caliber as the factory bank and I already have found many favourites already.
The Arps and Rhythms and the Textures for me in particular are standouts...

Even the often ignored read me looks great as well as the package graphics (which I wish I could find a use for )
Kudos Matt, great job..

and i for one will certainly encourage you to do a second bank, even if you think some of your initial ideas are covered by other banks...

rsp


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 16, 2013)

zvenx @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> .. this is the first third party omnisphere bank I have bought (I have my eye on another but mainly because of the add ons it comes with)
> 
> rsp



What is the other bank? I didn't know there were other 3rd party Omni stuff out....been out of the loop I guess.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 16, 2013)

zvenx @ 16/2/2013 said:


> I think you know I was mostly teasing you...



Oh, no, you see, I'm actually on the beta team!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 16, 2013)

Sean, I think (but correct me if I'm wrong) that he means Omniverse, by John 'Skippy' Lehmkuhl - that has some extra arpeggiator and mod envelope presets, alongside the patches. 



zvenx @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> and i for one will certainly encourage you to do a second bank, even if you think some of your initial ideas are covered by other banks...


Hmmm... have I made some declaration I don't remember?

As it is, a second soundset is 75% done already.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 16, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> zvenx @ 16/2/2013 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you know I was mostly teasing you...
> ...



I know.
and at least once you have slipped.. why the MOSTLY .
but now you have told me, that whatever spectrasonics is coming out with is not in beta yet 
but I digress 
rsp


----------



## zvenx (Feb 16, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> Sean, I think (but correct me if I'm wrong) that he means Omniverse, by John 'Skippy' Lehmkuhl - that has some extra arpeggiator and mod envelope presets, alongside the patches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes that's exactly the one I meant....
Sean, there is a thread here:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3682036
that has some of the others if not all of the others.

rsp


----------



## zvenx (Feb 16, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> Sean, I think (but correct me if I'm wrong) that he means Omniverse, by John 'Skippy' Lehmkuhl - that has some extra arpeggiator and mod envelope presets, alongside the patches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






TheUnfinished @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> spectrum @ Thu Feb 14 said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see from the Horizon thread, Matt even made his great patches with a really ancient version of Omnisphere! :D
> ...



i meant that one, but yes no where do you suggest that would have been your second bank...
rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Richard, I hope you understand that, of course, the beta might not load 3rd party patches yet... :twisted:


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Feb 16, 2013)

These sound really great, WELL worth the money spent.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 16, 2013)

zvenx @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Sat Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm a bit disappointed to see that JP8K soundset, because after playing with all the Roland soundsources for Horizon I was thinking a progressive trance set would be fun to do - but that seems to have it well covered with 150 patches!*
> ...


Ah... that was just a thought I had whilst playing with the Roland soundsources. Abandoned in that thread!

The one that's 75% done is along very similar lines to Horizon.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 16, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Feb 16 said:


> zvenx @ Sat Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > TheUnfinished @ Sat Feb 16 said:
> ...



Kool
Bring it on.

rsp


----------



## Sid Francis (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Great great great!

I could only listen to 3 patches and the 3rd already immediately made it on the actual piece I am working on. So I stopped listening and began working. Yes, there will be a lot of people using "this piano"..

Thank you so much


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Thank you Sid. Yes, that piano patch does seem to have been popular.

This afternoon I have updated to the latest version of Omnisphere. So I shall finish my second soundset with properly updated features! How awesome is the Orb?!


----------



## jcs88 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Check out the Absynth and Massive patches if you like this set - they are of equal awesomeness (?) and those two synths are now dong things I didn't know they could!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Thanks jcs88, I'm glad you're enjoying the Massive and Absynth patches as well.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 21, 2013)

Very cool stuff!! I downloaded the demo and could see how this library could be very usable and very useful. Will probably purchase when I'm able to continue working again. 

Thanks for the demo patches - they really do make a huge difference to me as I'm able to get an idea of what the programming is actually like!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in your inbox...

If you are a purchaser of Omnisphere Horizon (and if you are, I love you dearly), you should now have an email with a link to 30 bonus Horizon multis.

Check your spam folders... or down the back of your sofa.

Meanwhile... here's a quick runthrough of some of those multis to listen to.

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/horizon-multis-demo/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
Enjoy!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in your inbox...
> 
> If you are a purchaser of Omnisphere Horizon (and if you are, I love you dearly), you should now have an email with a link to 30 bonus Horizon multis.
> 
> ...




Much appreciated. I have used the original set on multiple cues over the last week. They are outstanding.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon - Now On Sale*



Rob Elliott @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Much appreciated. I have used the original set on multiple cues over the last week. They are outstanding.


That's so great to hear, thank you Rob.


----------



## tdavilio (Feb 27, 2013)

Very cool multis! 
Thanks much,
Tony


----------

